# Ervaringen met instellingen > Ervaringen met huisartsen >  Ervaringen met huisarts Wijnheijmer (Laren)

## Nationaal Gezondheids Forum

Naam huisarts: Wijnheijmer

Werkzaam in zorginstelling / huisartsenpraktijk: Huisartsenpraktijk Laren, Laren

Adres: Westermark 2, Laren

Website: www.huisartsendevrieswijnheijmer.nl


*Wat zijn jouw ervaringen met de huisarts Wijnheijmer*

----------

